
Office 365 is being completely rewritten in JavaScript - k__
https://twitter.com/TheLarkInn/status/1006746626617008128
======
matthberg
Previous discussion of this exact tweet here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17300893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17300893)

~~~
k__
I hoped to be faster :D

------
IOT_Apprentice
except when it isn't. Why the author didn't just delete the originating tweet
is beyond me. The core apps are still C++ and will continue to be.

